# code erreur 17900



## lotooyou (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous !
Problème qui m'agace : suis sous MC OS X 10.6.5 ; ai une box orange ; utilise Outlook 2011 et je peux envoyer des mails à mes contacts.
Par contre je ne peux pas en recevoir ; j'ai un message...
[AUTH] Invalid login/password pair
Dans mon compte le pop est le bon (pop.orange.fr)... j'ai saisi le mot de passe qui ne veut pas rester dans le trousseau !!!
Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Aliboron (27 Novembre 2010)

Comment as-tu paramétré la partie "Informations sur le serveur" du compte concerné ? En particulier l'identifiant (chez Orange, c'est la première partie de l'adresse de messagerie seulement, genre "cecile.bertau")...


----------



## lotooyou (28 Novembre 2010)

Coucou,
J'ai bien saisi les info concernant le FAI :
pop.orange.fr (pour les entrant)
smtp.orange.fr (pour les sortant)
le nom d'utilisateur
le mot de passe de la messagerie
Toutes ces informations ont été saisies sur un autre mac mais pour Entourage.
Avant sous XP (les mêmes info) cela fonctionnait aussi.
Mais pas sous Outlook 2011 pour MAC !


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2010)

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. Chez moi ça marche et je ne suis pas chez Orange.

Dans ton cas, le message d'erreur indique que la "paire" identifiant/mot de passe n'est pas reconnue par pop.orange.fr. Si tu dis que c'est bien renseigné, contacte Orange (orange est bien l'hébergeur du compte de messagerie ?) et demande-leur pourquoi...


----------



## Deric28 (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous et surtout bonne année 2011.
J'ai le même problème, j'ai appelé orange et il faut payer de 29,00 à 49,00 pour résoudre ce soucis ...
Je récupère mes mails sur mon Imac, mon macbook et iphone d'un même adresse, avant avec Mail pas de problème, je suis passé sur Outlook 2011 pour Mac et depuis le loup est rentré dans la bergerie...
Message:
Impossible de recevoir le courrier pour l'instant.
Le serveur pour le compte <<Xxxxx Vvvvvvv>> a 
retourné l'erreur <<(IN-USE) Unable to lock maildrop:
Mailbox is locked by POP serveur>>. Votre nom 
d'utilisateur/mot de passe ou vos paramètres de
sécurité sont peut-être incorrects. Voulez-vous
essayer d'entrer de nouveau votre mot de passe?  
Ce n'est pas permanent, des fois pas de soucis des fois impossibilité de 
réceptionner mes mails ...
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?
Sinon si j'arrive à résoudre j'expliquerai comment ....
A+


----------

